# Milly, Tilly, Henry and Me!



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yesterday morning I come down to find this









Milly yawning and stretching 









Is it really breakfast time?









Couple of randoms of Tilly









I love this one because it shows her colours are really starting to show, noticed the big white patch though where she was shaved when she was spayed










Some more on page 2


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Milly grooming Henry (yep I've been kicked off the sofa by them all)









Henry grooming Milly









Last but not least my picture that I like to look at when the weather is like it is today grey and drab (That's me waving in the orange sundress)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Not forgetting a special appearance made by Red and Rudi


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that is a cat tree to be proud of  

Great picture of them all sitting together  They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures of your fur family, gorgeous,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Jenny and Collie x

The cat tree is the cat rapunzel from zooplus. 

I couldn't believe it when I found all 3 on it at the same time, another I noticed is that Henry is not that small anymore


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

They are all so beautiful, and they look so big too..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Kyria said:


> They are all so beautiful, and they look so big too..


The 2 tortie raggies are nearly 8 months old, and Henry is only 16 wks, think he's going to be a big boy.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I just love your kitty cats! They're utterly scrummy! That pic of them all on the tree is gorgeous- they're so chilled out. Beautiful! :001_wub:

Love the holiday pic, too- I have a similar snap, that I like to look at when I'm having a bad day. It's amazing how much it can lift your mood, isn't it


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

love the pics jo! that first pic is adoreable off them all what cuties!!!
and the last pic is fab!! oohh you are making me want a holiday now lol


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

So cute  I really love the first pic.


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

Looks like they love that!


----------

